# Dynaudio LYD 48's arrived



## MusiquedeReve (May 5, 2020)

So, I just redid my home studio/office (yes, I have to work sometimes) and I upgraded from the KRK Rokit 5 Gen 2's to Dynaudio LYD 48's

The monitors are positioned horizontally (Dynaudio specs), sitting on Isolate It Sorbothane Hemispheres) on Gator Frameworks stands, at ear height, tilted inward 30˚. 

Before turning them on, I set the dip switches as follows:


Input Sensitivity: -6dB (this is the recommended setting when using an audio interface with a max output of +20dBU (Apogee Element 24);
Bass extension: -10Hz (which extends low frequencies but reduces output by 5dB)
Sound balance: Neutral
Position: Wall

So I plugged them in and played some random songs through them (U2, Pearl Jam, Til Tuesday, Temper Trap, Wyclef, Yanni)

At first, I thought to myself "WTF‽ The Rocket 5's blow these away"

However, I soon realized that the stereo width on the Dynaudio is incredible, the vocals sound like they are floating somewhere in front of my computer monitor, the bass is not "booming" and causing distortion as it was when I had the Rokit 5's and that I am going to have to really get used to these monitors as I think my initial reaction was to the "flatness" that I was obviously missing with the Rocket 5's.

As for volume, my normal comfortable listening level is -38 in the Apogee Control App. Right now, since it is 9:30PM, I am at -47 (I will raise the volume louder tomorrow and update this thread). That being said, -47 is quite comfortable.

I realize they are brand new and need time to "burn in" and for my ears to adjust. I am excited and cannot wait to begin using them in my creative process.


----------



## tav.one (May 6, 2020)

Very excited to know more.
If you have Sonarworks, let us know how they sound with it.
I'm planning to upgrade from HS80Ms to them.


----------



## steveo42 (May 6, 2020)

I'm interested as well because the LYD 48 are on my short list to replace my ancient Event ASP8's. I'm also considering the KrK V8 Series 4 and possibly the Neumann 310. I've never been a KrK fan but the new V6/V8 Series 4 seem to be getting excellent reviews and are in a different league than the lower end KrK models. Keep us updated on your impressions of the LyD 48.


----------



## chillbot (May 6, 2020)

EpicEsquire said:


> However, I soon realized that the stereo width on the Dynaudio is incredible, the vocals sound like they are floating somewhere in front of my computer monitor


This is the first thing I noticed as well. I love them so much.


----------



## MusiquedeReve (May 6, 2020)

tav.one said:


> Very excited to know more.
> If you have Sonarworks, let us know how they sound with it.
> I'm planning to upgrade from HS80Ms to them.




I was speaking with an audio engineer the other day and he told me to wait about a month before introducing Sonarworks into the mix


----------



## Ashermusic (May 6, 2020)

Remember, it isn’t the purpose of studio monitors to sound good for listening to the music you love, it is to be flat and accurate so you can trust that your music will translate reasonably well to other listening environments.


----------



## MusiquedeReve (May 6, 2020)

Ashermusic said:


> Remember, it isn’t the purpose of studio monitors to sound good for listening to the music you love, it is to be flat and accurate so you can trust that your music will translate reasonably well to other listening environments.




Yes, indeed - I was just "shocked" at first listen as it appears the Rokit 5's really colored the sound


----------



## Ashermusic (May 6, 2020)

EpicEsquire said:


> Yes, indeed - I was just "shocked" at first listen as it appears the Rokit 5's really colored the sound




I agree, I have always been surprised by their popularity. I think people like the price and the way that they look. Even lower end JBL LSRs are flatter and more accurate.


----------



## johnkaefer (May 6, 2020)

Right now I'm debating the LYD 48s vs. K310As. Several people have commented that the K310As are too boring, almost too accurate. I've heard this from experienced composers/mixers. Not sure what to think about that. 

Keep us updated on how you like them!


----------



## Ashermusic (May 6, 2020)

johnkaefer said:


> Right now I'm debating the LYD 48s vs. K310As. Several people have commented that the K310As are too boring, almost too accurate. I've heard this from experienced composers/mixers. Not sure what to think about that.
> 
> Keep us updated on how you like them!



I don’t know how studio monitors could be too accurate. It’s like describing a professional athelete as too fit


----------



## johnkaefer (May 6, 2020)

Ashermusic said:


> I don’t know how studio monitors could be too accurate. It’s like describing a professional athelete as too fit


Haha. Meaning, that they're flat and not fun. "Neumanns are too clinical" seems to be a common refrain. But it's all preference I guess!


----------



## Ashermusic (May 6, 2020)

johnkaefer said:


> Haha. Meaning, that they're flat and not fun. "Neumanns are too clinical" seems to be a common refrain. But it's all preference I guess!




Again, I wasn't aware that they were supposed to be fun. It frankly bogglers my mind.


----------



## Vin (May 6, 2020)

johnkaefer said:


> Haha. Meaning, that they're flat and not fun. "Neumanns are too clinical" seems to be a common refrain. But it's all preference I guess!



They are indeed clinical, but that's a good thing here - their accuracy is exceptional. Also, their frequency response is remarkable. I use a KH 80 DSP + KH 750 DSP combo and it's exceptional.

Here's their frequency response:







I also heard LYD 48s which are very good monitors, you won't go wrong with either option.


----------



## johnkaefer (May 6, 2020)

Vin said:


> I also heard LYD 48s which are very good monitors, you won't go wrong with either option.


Thank you! Really interesting. Accurate is good!

Any opinions on the ported (LYD 48s) vs. sealed cabinets (K310As)? The ported was framed as a negative to me, but I've heard no actual complaints about it. There's also a not small price difference between the 48s and 310s. Hmmm.


----------



## Vin (May 6, 2020)

johnkaefer said:


> Thank you! Really interesting. Accurate is good!
> 
> Any opinions on the ported (LYD 48s) vs. sealed cabinets (K310As)? The ported was framed as a negative to me, but I've heard no actual complaints about it. There's also a not small price difference between the 48s and 310s. Hmmm.



Theoretically, ported speakers are more likely to exhibit greater low frequency response variations with different placements in the room. It depends on your acoustic treatment etc., but software like Sonarworks should help with that. In practice...differences are negligible to my ears. 

The best thing you could do is to try both pairs in your space. I've tested KH 80 DSPs along with KH 120s, PMC TwoTwo5s, Amphion ONE15, Kali Audio (LP6 I think?), Adam A5X and Genelec 8030 and different Dynaudio LYDs (including the 48s) and preferred the KH 80 DSPs. I also preferred the KH 80 DSP's imaging to 310s FWIW. It's a personal preference.


----------



## johnkaefer (May 6, 2020)

Vin said:


> Theoretically, ported speakers are more likely to exhibit greater low frequency response variations with different placements in the room. It depends on your acoustic treatment etc., but software like Sonarworks should help with that. In practice...differences are negligible to my ears.
> 
> The best thing you could do is to try both pairs in your space. I've tested KH 80 DSPs along with KH 120s, PMC TwoTwo5s, Amphion ONE15, Kali Audio (LP6 I think?), Adam A5X and Genelec 8030 and different Dynaudio LYDs (including the 48s) and preferred the KH 80 DSPs. I also preferred the KH 80 DSP's imaging to 310s FWIW. It's a personal preference.


This Sonarworks? https://www.sonarworks.com/reference

Yes personal preference. It's amazing the variety.


----------



## Vin (May 6, 2020)

johnkaefer said:


> This Sonarworks? https://www.sonarworks.com/reference



Yes, indeed.


----------



## Sunny Schramm (May 6, 2020)

Ashermusic said:


> I agree, I have always been surprised by their popularity. I think people like the price and the way that they look. Even lower end JBL LSRs are flatter and more accurate.



What do you mean with "flat"? Flat is the last I want monitors to be. neutral: yes - but flat? no way. thats why I hate the rokits from krk. monitors, in my opinion, need to have a wide stage and "depth graduation" (the opposite of flat).

a little offtopic:
the jbl lsr-305 are really great for the money - not flat all imho. and with the lsr-310 sub on top you will get a great setup for under 550€! for sure they can not compete with the dynaudios but they are much better than most others in their price range or above. the only samll negative thing is their own noise from their class-d amplifier - annoys me when I do nothing or more silent stuff. they are perfect for listening to music with room modification "highs at 0db" - for making music and mixing I set the highs to +2db to prevent too much highs in the mix. I had the adam a7x before - also amazing but I "had" to sell them some years ago  now I am very happy with the jbl´s but want to upgrade to the neumann kh120 in the future. I think the jbl will stay as a second control set.


----------



## Ashermusic (May 6, 2020)

Here in LA, we use the term “flat” to mean neutral, accurate, uncolored.


----------



## Sunny Schramm (May 6, 2020)

ah, ok - then it makes sense  over here "flat" is really negative and meant a very small stage with no depth graduation ...


----------



## easyrider (Apr 19, 2022)

Interested In a pair of these…

OP how are they now….still keepers?


----------



## gsilbers (Apr 19, 2022)

Sunny Schramm said:


> What do you mean with "flat"? Flat is the last I want monitors to be. neutral: yes - but flat? no way. thats why I hate the rokits from krk. monitors, in my opinion, need to have a wide stage and "depth graduation" (the opposite of flat).
> 
> a little offtopic:
> the jbl lsr-305 are really great for the money - not flat all imho. and with the lsr-310 sub on top you will get a great setup for under 550€! for sure they can not compete with the dynaudios but they are much better than most others in their price range or above. the only samll negative thing is their own noise from their class-d amplifier - annoys me when I do nothing or more silent stuff. they are perfect for listening to music with room modification "highs at 0db" - for making music and mixing I set the highs to +2db to prevent too much highs in the mix. I had the adam a7x before - also amazing but I "had" to sell them some years ago  now I am very happy with the jbl´s but want to upgrade to the neumann kh120 in the future. I think the jbl will stay as a second control set.


just FYI , The Dynaudio have also class D amp. Plus a lot of new speakers from focal, barefoot etc. Seems its all about class D amps nowadays. I think something the jbl might have been one of the firsts and hecne the noise. 
I liked them when i had them. The series 7 is the main one being used in post studios across LA now. 

Anyways... just noticed its a 2yr old post lol


----------



## MusiquedeReve (Apr 19, 2022)

easyrider said:


> Interested In a pair of these…
> 
> OP how are they now….still keepers?


Absolutely love them

I would love to add the 9s or 18s sub but, my setup is in a small room and the only spot for a sub would be under the desk - probably not ideal so I will do without it 

That being said - there is plenty of low end in the LYD48s


----------



## easyrider (Apr 19, 2022)

MorphineNoir said:


> Absolutely love them
> 
> I would love to add the 9s or 18s sub but, my setup is in a small room and the only spot for a sub would be under the desk - probably not ideal so I will do without it
> 
> That being said - there is plenty of low end in the LYD48s


Any chance of a pic of your room and speakers?


----------



## MusiquedeReve (Apr 19, 2022)

Sure (see below) -- they are on these stands along with https://smile.amazon.com/Sorbothane-Hemisphere-Rubber-Non-Skid-Adhesive/dp/B003IMJ3S2/ref=sr_1_8?crid=ER15VYUOSD6I&keywords=sorbothane&qid=1650411525&sprefix=sorbothane%2Caps%2C59&sr=8-8&th=1 (these) on the corners between the monitors and the stand plate


----------



## easyrider (Apr 19, 2022)

MorphineNoir said:


> Sure (see below) -- they are on these stands along with https://smile.amazon.com/Sorbothane-Hemisphere-Rubber-Non-Skid-Adhesive/dp/B003IMJ3S2/ref=sr_1_8?crid=ER15VYUOSD6I&keywords=sorbothane&qid=1650411525&sprefix=sorbothane%2Caps%2C59&sr=8-8&th=1 (these) on the corners between the monitors and the stand plate


Sexy 👍


----------



## KEM (Apr 19, 2022)

MorphineNoir said:


> Sure (see below) -- they are on these stands along with https://smile.amazon.com/Sorbothane-Hemisphere-Rubber-Non-Skid-Adhesive/dp/B003IMJ3S2/ref=sr_1_8?crid=ER15VYUOSD6I&keywords=sorbothane&qid=1650411525&sprefix=sorbothane%2Caps%2C59&sr=8-8&th=1 (these) on the corners between the monitors and the stand plate



How’s the Zen Q?


----------



## MusiquedeReve (Apr 19, 2022)

KEM said:


> How’s the Zen Q?


It's good - had a bit of an issue installing the AFX2DAW since it is not yet fully compatible with Monterey (customer support has been very helpful) - I was able to install it by opening Logic in Rosetta mode

It is a quite, in terms of output volume than other audio interface I have had but the sound quality is excellent


----------



## KEM (Apr 19, 2022)

MorphineNoir said:


> It's good - had a bit of an issue installing the AFX2DAW since it is not yet fully compatible with Monterey (customer support has been very helpful) - I was able to install it by opening Logic in Rosetta mode
> 
> It is a quite, in terms of output volume than other audio interface I have had but the sound quality is excellent



Is there a lot of headroom on the inputs? My guitars are all extremely high output and clip most hi-z inputs


----------



## MusiquedeReve (Apr 19, 2022)

KEM said:


> Is there a lot of headroom on the inputs? My guitars are all extremely high output and clip most hi-z inputs


I only have passive pickups - oh wait, I have a Taylor acoustic I can try with active Taylor
I will test tomorrow


----------



## KEM (Apr 19, 2022)

MorphineNoir said:


> I only have passive pickups - oh wait, I have a Taylor acoustic I can try with active Taylor
> I will test tomorrow



Mine are passives, they’re just VERY high output passives lol, I have the Seymour Duncan Alpha/Omega set in one guitar and Lundgren M8 in another, and I plan on upgrading my newest guitar with a pair of Bare Knuckle Juggernauts. All of them clip easily


----------



## MusiquedeReve (Apr 19, 2022)

KEM said:


> Mine are passives, they’re just VERY high output passives lol, I have the Seymour Duncan Alpha/Omega set in one guitar and Lundgren M8 in another, and I plan on upgrading my newest guitar with a pair of Bare Knuckle Juggernauts. All of them clip easily


I've only had the Zen Q for a few days so have yet to run a guitar through it (will try tomorrow and report back)


----------

